# Barking at - a fantastic update !



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

So, atfer all the adivce about covering the entire crate at night we have a great update. Nelson now sleeps through the night (for the last 4 in a row anyway!). He has a bit of excited play around 22:30 then in his crate asleep by 23:00 and sleeps until exactly 06:30, when he starts barking. Its perefect for us.

Only issue is he still hates being awake and in the crate. For example when we put him in the crate in the car, or in the house when we need to do something, even if its for 10 mins he barks and barks and barks. For example we put him in just to eat our dinner the other night. Even though he could see us he barked and barked so much we couldnt eat!

Its been suggested we get him used to this by placing him in his crate when he's awake and then just go out for 20 mins, every day. Also to take him in the car, for 20 mins every day without fail. What do you guys think?


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

That's great that he has started making it through the night. With Pacer, our V, we would put him in and leave for a while and come back. He has gotten used to it now and is good while we are work. He is now 5 months old. Another trick that works for us in the mornings is to let him out when he barks (with him, he can go up to 10 hrs, if he's really worn out, and not make a peep but when he does we know he's got to go!) but he is used to the routine now where when he comes back in from outside we feed him in his crate and leave him there for at least an hour. Our vet recommended this because Pacer used to chow down and immediately run all over the place. This at least lets his food digest for an hour and gives us an extra hour in bed. 
When leaving him during the day, associate it with something good. Pacer loves carrots, so he knows in the mornings when I get a carrot out, it's time to go in his crate. If I put one in his kong and give him one, it entertains him long enough that he sort of doesn't realize right away that I have left. He whined a little at first but now he just curls up and lays down. He will gain confidence as he realizes that you are not abandoning him, and that even though you leave, you always come back. This is good for him.


----------

